# Recover from -52 kickstart



## kevincol (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello,

My HR10-250 kept hanging. I took the drives out and ran spinrite on them (the extensive multi-day option) and there were absolutely no errors. 

I then ran the 52 option on boot. The HR10-250 now starts up, but will still hang. In the process of doing 52, the new partition did not copy my \VAR\HACKS directory, so I don't have my FTP server going anymore. I do have TELNET access to the device.

What I wanted to know is how can I via TELNET remount the original partition and copy my \VAR\HACKS files back over so I can FTP back into the machine. 

I don't want to pull the drives (again) from the HR10-250.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

mkdir /mnt/oldpart
mount /dev/hda(whatever) /mnt/oldpart
oldpart will either be hda4 or hda7


----------



## kevincol (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks, but that didn't seem to expose the directory that I was expecting to see. 

Is there a way to get the TIVO to boot off the original partition instead of the one that 52 moved the contents to?

I have the original kernel on this machine as I disabled updates from occurring. Does that make any difference on what partition you are referring to?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you need to use the bootpage -p command to see which one is active.
if hda4 is active your old one is hda7


----------



## kevincol (Jan 30, 2006)

bash-2.02# bootpage -p
No device name given, assuming /dev/hda
root=/dev/hda7 brev=0x100A upgradesoftware=false

OK, thx. How do I switch the HR10-250 to boot to hda4 then?

I think all of this is a losing cause for me as the player will still hang. In spending over a week trying to troubleshoot this and knowing that it isn't the physical drive structure I have come across some very "odd" behavior that maybe you have heard of before. 

Obviously the player appears to hang (i.e. video freezes, not responsive to remote control input or front control panel input). I usually have been just rebooting the machine to get video to go again. Prior to doing the kickstart 52, it would rarely boot up, thus the feeling that some of the files were corrupted and not anything on the physcial hard disk (I had been experiencing brown outs and figured that maybe some file had been compromised duing a brown out). 

However, in all of this, I was noticing that while the player "appeared" to be hung, I still had Telnet access. When I went to unplug the device to reboot, I noticed the remote control started working. I realized that if I moved the back panel (i.e. power cord and unit itself) that the remote would start working and then I could go back to live TV and it the video would be back again. I have done this now four times without having to do a real cold boot. Normally if someone told me this, I would say they were insane, but I have experienced it four times now. 

This leads me to believe that some component on the device is failling or about to fail permanently (or is slightly loose) but can't quite understand what it would be. Any thoughts on this bizarre behavior?

Right now I just want to get FTP back up and running (looks like I have to pull the drives and put it back on via a PC) so that I can get my HD shows off the discs and onto my PC.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false" /dev/hda 
will activate the other partition.
pay close attention to capitalization.
this will prevent software upgrades getting installed on the unit in the future as well.


----------

